# First Look: NOVO Modern Strings by Heavyocity



## donbodin (Mar 30, 2017)

This deep-sampled orchestral strings collection pushes boundaries delivering both traditional multi-sampled sections as well as a gigantic collection of sound design and loop presets. Tweak, process, layer, and sequence (similar to the workflow of the developer's "Gravity"), but with this top-tier string sample set, this library takes flight and soars.
Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2ohpddR



NOVO Modern Strings is available from Heavyocity: http://bit.ly/NOVOStrings


----------



## raffz (Mar 30, 2017)

Been waiting for an in-depth look into this, great!


----------



## donbodin (Mar 30, 2017)

raffz said:


> Been waiting for an in-depth look into this, great!


You are welcome raffz, hope the first look gave you a little more insight


----------



## Vastman (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks, Don...REALLY appreciate this spontaneous lengthy looksee... Novo is truly AWESOME! Felt so from the beginning but YOUR mucking around really conveyed it's power and depth... Well done... REALLY!

Bought hours ago, still downloading... but you've totally validated my initial gut instinct!


----------



## wbacer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Don for paving the road about 5 feet ahead of us. I was going to pass on this but your review changed my mind. Just finished downloading so at least now I'll have a good idea on what to expect. Looks pretty intuitive and sounds amazing. +1


----------



## fiestared (Mar 31, 2017)

donbodin said:


> This deep-sampled orchestral strings collection pushes boundaries delivering both traditional multi-sampled sections as well as a gigantic collection of sound design and loop presets. Tweak, process, layer, and sequence (similar to the workflow of the developer's "Gravity"), but with this top-tier string sample set, this library takes flight and soars.
> Thoughts, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2ohpddR
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot Don, it's was exactly what I was looking for, I was hesitant and your "first look", made me push the trigger. Your demos are always determinant to my decision. By the way, you should have a look at the xsample thread (http://vi-control.net/community/threads/xsample-latest-releases.60529/) and maybe make us your "Don special" demo for this lib. Thanks again.


----------



## donbodin (Mar 31, 2017)

Glad to hear the first look is useful. And thanks for understanding what a "first look" is guys


----------

